# water water water?



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

I was wondering what the water situation was looking like in the northern part of the state near the rock lake, sarles area. Also, how is the duck situation looking? Are they mostly sitting on the ponds or are they starting to hit the fields for some of that waste grain? If anyone has any info please let me know.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Lots of ducks and lots of water. The ducks are using the fields most of the time now!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Sounds like the north part of the state has some water. What about the area south of Drake. Has it been dry there?


----------

